# Vending Business



## yellowcoder (Dec 20, 2012)

Good day everyone on CMF

I am new to the forum and in need as some advice. I am considering to invest in a coffee vending machine with a company called Javamax. They are a vending business company that provides business opportunity to people that is looking to invest in the vending business. I am wondering if anyone had heard of them? Is it a real business opportunity or a scam. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## SlowandSteady60 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Yellow,
Google them first under Javamax scam. If nothing pops up and you are interested in this company, call them up and ask them for a list of their present clients (with phone numbers/contact info) and specifically in your area. That will give you a database of people to call and ask questions about the machine and also tell you who is in your immediate area already doing this. If they refuse to give you any information, run for the hills. This is a competetive but very lucrative business. Good Luck.
Also check them out with Better Business Bureau.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There have certainly been many vending scams out there who prey on amateur investors. Just google vending scams, it's up there with Nigerian princes

You have to ask yourself why they target the people they do?....

For what it's worth the 1st hit from google Java Max - JAVAMAX MISSISAUGA IS A SCAM ! BEWARE !!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Also looks like they don't know how to do online reputation management and repair; that alone would give me pause.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I usually ignore posts from the OPs that never return as spam...


----------

